# Screw RAW, Photomatix, CS5 ... iPhone HDR!!!



## Canosonic (Sep 1, 2010)

What do you think about the iPhone 4.1 HDR?
The examples looked good, but I wonder how it really works

We'll find out next week


----------



## Provo (Sep 1, 2010)

It would help if there perhaps some links to these examples of which you speak of.

Skip that I did it for you http://www.eyeappsllc.com/Gallery.html
it's ok but I mean come on it's a freaking phone cam the quality is not even up to class
of even a point and shoot camera. I think HDR has hit the mainstream more or less like HD
now everyone want's to market anything labeled HD and people will buy it. It has gotten so out of
control there's now an infomercial showing HD Vision Sunglasses they make you see in High Definition 
LOL what a joke. And now all the kiddies are going to be posting the OMG dude look at my HDR I made
with my Iphone it's wicked yeah totally. 

The best one is I had seen somewhere they where going to release len's yes you heard me right len's that dongle off the back
of the iphone. Here is the link for that idea as well http://www.topblogposts.com/2008/01/iphone-camera-6x-optical-zoom-lens/


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 1, 2010)

It'll be in iOS 4.2......
Someone delete this thread till November.....

Yeah, I think it'll be like that too...


----------



## fastr1red (Sep 2, 2010)

Funny how people talk about HDR when a p&S or phone camera hasn't got the dynamic range to begin with to even think about manipulating it.
HDR in the mainstream talk is simply a fix for your under and over exposed rubbish quality phone pics.
HDR in the real photographic world is taking a number of pictures with good depth and feel and combining them to give an even greater sensory depth of field and REAL dynamic range enhancement. Not a simple exposure manipulation that the iPhone HDR is.


----------



## Provo (Sep 2, 2010)

fastr1red said:


> Funny how people talk about HDR when a p&S or phone camera hasn't got the dynamic range to begin with to even think about manipulating it.
> HDR in the mainstream talk is simply a fix for your under and over exposed rubbish quality phone pics.
> HDR in the real photographic world is taking a number of pictures with good depth and feel and combining them to give an even greater sensory depth of field and REAL dynamic range enhancement. Not a simple exposure manipulation that the iPhone HDR is.


 

I have a e900 fuji point and shoot that does in fact allow 2ev stepping for hdr but not in auto bracketting you have to do it manually which sucks but the capability to shoot manually and create the hdr is there.

and some of the newer cameras point & shoot do have AEB functions.


----------

